# Can/Could I ask you something?



## Seb_K

So far from what I have learnt ... In Tagalog ... "Can" is "Nakikita" and "Could" is "Maaari" ...

What if I say these two phrases like this:

 Can I ask you something? - Nakikita ba akong magtanong?

 Could I ask you something? - Maaari ba akong magtanong? 

Are they correct? Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Lancel0t

Seb, can - has many possible translations:

I can do it. - Kaya ko yan.
Can you do that? - Pwede mo bang gawin yan?
I can see in your eyes that you are lying - Nakikita ko sa iyong mga mata na ikaw ay nagsisinungaling. (In this sentence, can is used as an auxilliary verb for the verb see).

And regarding your two sentences. 

Can I ask you something? Pwede ba akong magtanong? - usuall way to ask a question.
Could I ask you something? Maari ba akong magtanong? - polite way to ask a question.


----------



## Seb_K

What is we substitute "pwede" with "nakikita" when asking that question ... "Can I ask you something?"

Thanks for the explanations on can.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Seb_K said:
			
		

> What is we substitute "pwede" with "nakikita" when asking that question ... "Can I ask you something?"
> 
> Thanks for the explanations on can.


Actually, "nakikita" doesn't mean "can." In Lancel0t's example, it means "i can see." In the example, "can" is included in the verb tense. Also, as lancel0t said, "pwede" is the word usually used to ask a question. 

I found another example where "can" is included in the verb.

"Paano mo *masasabi* sa tao na mahal mo siya?"  How can you tell a person that you love them?

Hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## Seb_K

Chris, thanks for clearing it up.


----------

